# Classified Adverts



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

Heresy Online now features a Classified Adverts section.

This area will replace the original trading forum. 

Please note it is for personal sales only!! Any commercial sales companies will have their adverts removed immediately.

Jez


----------



## Anphicar (Dec 31, 2006)

Looks good.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Very smooth Jez. I couldn't find any faults with it at all and I imagine it will be quite helpful to those looking to trade some stuff.


----------

